# Verständnisfrage zu aktiven USB Hub



## Buchseite (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo Forum,

habe mehrere Fragen zu einem aktiven USB Hub.

1. Kann man einen Joystick, Pedale, Throttle, TRackIR5, Lenkrad+ Pedale, alle auf an einen aktiven USB Hub anschließen und zur gleichen störungsfrei Zeit betreiben? Stelle mir vor das es zu einer großen Signalmenge kommt...
2. Bestimmte oben genannte Peripherie beötigen einen USB 2 Anschluß. Kann ich einen USB 3.0 Hub(soll ja abwärtskompatibel sein) ohne weiteres an einen USB 2.0 Anschluß betreiben oder muss ich einen USB 2.0 Hub kaufen, damit diese Geräte Fehlerfrei funktionieren....

Dnake vorab

Buchseite


----------



## flx23 (29. Juli 2020)

Zu 1. Ja, denn Maus und tatstaur brauchen kaum Bandbreite (die laufen auch mit USB 1.x)

Zu 2. Klar geht das. Du nutzt aber dann halt nur USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Buchseite (29. Juli 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Zu 1. Ja, denn Maus und tatstaur brauchen kaum Bandbreite (die laufen auch mit USB 1.x)
> 
> Zu 2. Klar geht das. Du nutzt aber dann halt nur USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit



Zu.1 ging es mir auch in erster Linie ob die ganzen Geräte einwandfrei zu gleicher Zeit funktionieren.
Die Vorstellung wegen den Signalen, die ja dann über ein Kabel und eine Buchse am PC zusammengeführt werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2020)

All die Geräte die du da gleichzeitig betreiben willst verbrauchen praktisch Null Bandbreite. Davon könntest du 50 Stück gleichzeitig betreiben und es würde funktionieren. 
Was Signale angeht: USB (ab 2.0) arbeitet mit einer Framelänge von 125 Mikrosekunden. Das bedeutet, dass 8000 Mal pro Sekunde ein vollständiges Datenpaket übertragen werden kann (es überlagern keine Signale, jedes Gerät schickt nacheinander markierte Päckchen - deswegen heißts "SERIAL" Bus), einzelne Interrupts sogar innerhalb von 984 Nanosekunden (also über eine Million Mal pro Sekunde).

Anders ausgedrückt: Selbst wenn du alle deine Geräte gleichzeitig benutzt an einer einzigen Buchse wird die Signalleitung in über 95% ihrer Zeit nichts tun / Leerzyklen haben.

Wie gut das in der Praxis funktioniert ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema - denn billige USB-Hubs können durchaus Probleme damit haben sehr viele Geräte gleichzeitig schnell zu betreiben. Das ist aber kein Fehler der USB-Spezifikation sondern liegt dann an einem billigen HUB.


----------



## Buchseite (29. Juli 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> All die Geräte die du da gleichzeitig betreiben willst verbrauchen praktisch Null Bandbreite. Davon könntest du 50 Stück gleichzeitig betreiben und es würde funktionieren.
> Was Signale angeht: USB (ab 2.0) arbeitet mit einer Framelänge von 125 Mikrosekunden. Das bedeutet, dass 8000 Mal pro Sekunde ein vollständiges Datenpaket übertragen werden kann (es überlagern keine Signale, jedes Gerät schickt nacheinander markierte Päckchen - deswegen heißts "SERIAL" Bus), einzelne Interrupts sogar innerhalb von 984 Nanosekunden (also über eine Million Mal pro Sekunde).
> 
> Anders ausgedrückt: Selbst wenn du alle deine Geräte gleichzeitig benutzt an einer einzigen Buchse wird die Signalleitung in über 95% ihrer Zeit nichts tun / Leerzyklen haben.
> ...



Vieln Dank für Eure antworten......HAtte diesen ins Auge gefasst: IB-AC618 HUB, 7x USB 3.0, inkl. Netzteil, Aluminiumgehäuse, schwarz


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2020)

Damit sollte das alles eigentlich funktionieren. Ich habe selbst noch keine IcyBox-HUBs verwendet, es klingelt aber auch nichts von wegen bekanntere/häufigere Probleme.


----------



## Buchseite (29. Juli 2020)

Es gibt diesen auch bis zu 13 USB Anschlüssen. Werde wohl den 10 er nehmen.


----------



## AlphaMale (29. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte diesbezüglich nur einmal Probleme bei einem HUB...der eine (unzureichende) Stromversorgung hatte.


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst noch keine IcyBox-HUBs verwendet, es klingelt aber auch nichts von wegen bekanntere/häufigere Probleme.



Ich habe einen seit ein paar Jahren. Brauch ihn zwar nicht viel aber hat noch keine Probleme gemacht.


----------

